# what to pay for a website?!



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

i just had a site made for me, and the reaction has been from 'that's cool' to 'i hope u didn't pay someone for that'. so i am wanting to know what is a decent price for getting a site made and will it be cheaper seeing as i already have a site in place? i'm just thinking ahead, lol.


----------



## MasterTees (Oct 18, 2006)

Brock,

I am in the design field and websites get a little complicated. Depending on how complex your codes get, the cost changes. If you are refering to the website you have on your signature, it functions, but its not lovely. Honestly, that website would make me click out of it in half a second, because it does not look professional and because of that I would question if it's legit. As for the average cost of a website, if they are Skill Level 1 "basic understanding and knowledge of design" it is $15-$20. Skill Level 2 "good understanding of graphics" is $20-$50. Skill Level 3 "clear understanding of graphics" is $50+. These figures are estimates per hour. If you use flash, it will most likely be cheaper if you get charged per project, not per hour. Becareful, a lot of dishonest designers inflate their hours.  

What server do you use? There are many webhosts that have templates made for you, which might be cheaper and look a whole lot better. Hope this helps.


----------



## TiddliBoom.com (Aug 17, 2006)

I am sorry to say, but the site you have is made by an amateur. The code deosn't validate (W3C standards), it's using frames, and the index page size is about 180Kb, i.e. 3-4 times bigger than what's recommended.

Further on, it's made up by several "absolutely positioned" divisions. If you increase font size a few times, they will break up the pages.

I have no opinion about the visual design.

But as usual, you get what you are prepared to pay for. To get an average, decent looking static site with a dozen or so pages, code that validates, built with CSS, decent search engine friendly, etc, my guess is that you have to pay USD 1,500 - 2,500.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Per hour rates are going to vary anywhere from about $20/hour to $200/hour, it really varies VERY widely. I'm personally at 45, though it's only a side thing for me and I'm not an expert in php/javascript/flash and such, and those that are can and usually will charge more.

Many desingers charge on more of a project basis though, which is probably going to vary from about $400 to $3000 or so for the whole site. Again, a very wide range, depending on what you want and how much you need done.

Having an existing site would make it cheaper if you only need a few tweaks, but if you're getting a full resdesign (or close) it won't really matter.


----------



## DailyShirt (Jun 30, 2006)

I paid $ 350 for my site. It is OsCommerce but doesn't look like it. Posted a project on www.getafreelancer.com You can check that site and look for posted projects and the prices.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can get a good site design priced anywhere from $0 - $10,000+, depending on where you look.

I would check with sites like www.designoutpost.com. You can post a project there for about $200-$400 describing exactly what you want and you will get mockups made up from the designers there that you can select from (and give feedback on). After you see the "entries", you decide who "wins" the project and they get awarded your project payment.


----------



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

thanks guys. i've decided to tackle it myself, lol.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> thanks guys. i've decided to tackle it myself, lol.


That's a great option as well  It's good a good skill to know.

Here's a website that should be of help: http://www.webdesignfromscratch.com


----------



## anonymousadrian (Oct 13, 2006)

wowo thanks for the info this web designing stuff is real hard


----------

